
GIMP 2.10.2 Released with HEIF Image Format Support - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GIMP-2.10.2-Released
======
josteink
> High Efficiency Image File Format being the standard designed to allow
> storing twice as much information as JPEG at the same file size while better
> image quality.

Sounds neat.

> HEIF is backed by the MPEG organization and, yes, involves patent licensing.

Right. So as a Internet-format, it's pretty much dead in the water then.

~~~
abainbridge
> High Efficiency Image File Format being the standard designed to allow
> storing twice as much information as JPEG at the same file size while better
> image quality.

I think that might be a controversial claim. For example, in this comparison::
[http://nokiatech.github.io/heif/comparison.html](http://nokiatech.github.io/heif/comparison.html)
HEIF and JPEG seem almost equal. HEIF wins on blurry parts of the image
because it introduces fewer artifacts. But JPEG wins in noisy parts of the
image because the artifacts look like the original signal. The last image
shows this well - the white floor texture is blurred to nothing sooner in the
HEIF image.

~~~
muthdra
In the last image, do the JPEG artifacts in the sky also look like the
original signal?

[https://i.imgur.com/3jqTtVw.png](https://i.imgur.com/3jqTtVw.png)

~~~
abainbridge
No, because that's a blurry part of the image where HEIF is better.

------
andrius4669
[https://www.gimp.org/news/2018/05/20/gimp-2-10-2-released/](https://www.gimp.org/news/2018/05/20/gimp-2-10-2-released/)
official announcement

[https://git.gnome.org/browse/gimp/plain/NEWS](https://git.gnome.org/browse/gimp/plain/NEWS)
changelog

------
craftyguy
Here's the original announcement so you can avoid phoronix:

[https://www.gimp.org/news/2018/05/20/gimp-2-10-2-released/](https://www.gimp.org/news/2018/05/20/gimp-2-10-2-released/)

~~~
cain
Maybe I'm out of the loop: what's wrong with Phoronix?

~~~
wjoe
Not much really. He churns out a lot of articles, some of them can be a bit
clickbaity, and lacking in much information. He does sometimes post articles
that are purely based on rumours. But I think he fills a good niche for
technical but easy to read Linux/open source news.

In this case he hasn't really done much more than summarise the official
release notes, so OP may as well have linked to those.

~~~
craftyguy
> In this case

In pretty much every case. It's rare that Michael actually contributes
meaningfully to an article he posts. It's almost always just some copy/paste
of the original source.

------
goalieca
iOS introduced support for HEIF and gotta it's a pretty and i prefer it to the
standard jpeg. Mind you, it's always a fear about interop and patenting but
patents have never stopped the open source projects from supporting it some
way or another (just ignore the patents seems to be an effective strategy for
some)

------
jhack
Any idea why a macoS version isn't available? Where would I get it?

------
John_KZ
Last time I tried to use GIMP I wanted to do a simple affine transform on an
image. I selected the transform tool and GIMP crashed. Apparently this is a
known bug since 2016. Just checked, still broken. When people say GIMP sucks
they really mean it.

